# H.S.B. & Co. Cruso



## MTGeorge (May 9, 2012)

I was not looking for this bike when it found me yesterday.  This is a little older than my comfort zone but I bought it because the wood rims are in great shape.  I know it is not complete and I'm guessing it was a skiptooth at one time.  If anybody has any info on this bike I am all ears.


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2012)

sent PM....


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2012)

Hi, I'm into the old stuff. It appears to be some where between 1908 and 1915ish.
If you decide to sell or part out count me in. Not sure about the chainwheel, some came with the 1/2" pitch chains. bri.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 11, 2012)

Don't know anything about the bicycle, but do know the full name of HSB&Co. It's Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Co. They also made children's trikes for a time which are very rare toys to come across.

Dave


----------



## ejlwheels (May 11, 2012)

I wanna say it was made by Schwinn.  
I have seen several other HSB badged bikes that were almost certainly Schwinn.
It also has bent rectangle drop stand ears which are pretty much Schwinn specific.
What is the serial # on the bottom bracket?
Here's a 1917 Schwinn catalog with what I'd say just about a dead ringer for yours:






And below, your non-skip sprocket:


----------



## fordsnake (May 11, 2012)

> I have seen several other HSB badged bikes that were almost certainly Schwinn.



Schwinn was one of the jobbers for Hibbard Spencer Bartlett - a hardware store (True Value).


----------

